# Mira Agility Brag! New TQX Title!!



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Wow, what incredible accomplishments. That video was really cool to watch . Amazing Amazing Amazing!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

coaraujo said:


> Congratulations!!! Wow, what incredible accomplishments. That video was really cool to watch . Amazing Amazing Amazing!!!


Thank you!!! I am soooo happy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - congratulations  You two are amazing together!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

WOW what a great video, and amazing runs! How long have you been working at agility? My pups are just starting and we have MUCH to learn haha


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, just when I thought you guys had done it all, you do something even MORE amazing. Congratulations!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Melfice said:


> WOW what a great video, and amazing runs! How long have you been working at agility? My pups are just starting and we have MUCH to learn haha


Thanks! I started training in 2005, and started competing with my first dog in 2006. It's always a work in progress! Have fun with your pup!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mira is such a cool dog! Congratulations on such huge accomplishments.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!! (Jealous)

You are an amazing team! I can't imagine 99 QQ's....can you send me a few? Or better yet come run my wild child. LOL

You know I respect the world out of you as a handler! Barley, Mira and Lindy (did I remember the name right?) your dogs are lucky to have you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go Jess and Mira... you know I love you guys.. Huge congrats and I am sure you will be adding alot of 1st in showing the girls.. Give Mr Sassy Pants a hug from me..I miss the Barley stories!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations . . . so happy for you. Loved watching the video as ever. I can remember the first time I saw one of your videos with Barley . . . you and your dogs just look like you're having the greatest time . . . and the latest video with Lindy looks like she's going to continue the tradition.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

sammydog said:


> Thanks! I started training in 2005, and started competing with my first dog in 2006. It's always a work in progress! Have fun with your pup!


Wow almost 10 years of agility! Very nice and I plan on being active in agility and K9 Nose Work for many years to come. 

I'll be posting my adventures here soon enough


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Holy smokes- she is lovely and I loved watching you handle! It was so smooth!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone! 

Barley is now 10 and is still running agility. I limit him to one day a weekend. He is still is Mr Sassy Pants on the startline and runs with enthusiasm, but he is starting to slow down. It makes me sad to know his career is winding down, so we just enjoy every run and there is no pressure.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Amazing. Congrats!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

No matter how many Q's, love watching you run! So awesome, and huge congrats!!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Mira! Love to watch you guys run.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh wow! You two make it look like the easiest thing in the world! How fun to see the video, thanks for posting it. Congratulations on another amazing accomplishment


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you all! We love running!


----------



## Karmageddon (Sep 19, 2013)

wowow!! I SO enjoyed watching that video! Super smooth! We're only starting our agility career. Hope one day we'll look that cool! Way to go!!


----------

